# Walkable city for a visit



## SciTchr (May 15, 2016)

Our family has been having a cousin's reunion in Omaha, Nebraska for the last five years. We love staying in the Old Market area where we can walk out of our hotel into the brick streets for window shopping, dining and nightly entertainment. We also like the museums, the zoo and other activities close by.

Our patriarch passed away this spring, so next year we want to choose a new city to visit for our reunion. Any ideas for cities that have hotels, restaurants and a nice, perhaps quaint or funky area to stay? We have tossed around Savannah, Nashville and Seattle, but we are sure there are other hidden gems out there. Any favorites to recommend for a group of 20 in their 50's-70's? Thank you.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 15, 2016)

Boston is pretty walkable IMHO. Kansas City if you stay in the Country Club Plaza area might fit the bill as well. Denver's LODO (Lower Downtown) area might also be a consideration. Breckenridge Colorado could also work.


----------



## SciTchr (May 15, 2016)

Yes, we discussed Boston and Chicago as well, but some of us have budget constraints, so we are looking for less expensive cities. I should have put that in my original post. We had planned on KC until our patriarch became too ill to travel, so that is a good consideration. Colorado is home to six of us and we want something new for all. And thanks for the quick reply! I appreciate your thoughts!



dougp26364 said:


> Boston is pretty walkable IMHO.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2016)

How about San Diego?


----------



## SciTchr (May 15, 2016)

Another good idea. I lived in Pacific Beach right after college. Love that city. Thanks. I am starting a list! 





DeniseM said:


> How about San Diego?


----------



## raygo123 (May 15, 2016)

Cleveland.  Casino, the theater district has a stunning selection. As well as two great restaurant districts, the warehouse district and Huron area that has the quick n loans area, casino at one end and the theater district at the other, from east 9th to ease 18th st.  Rock and roll hall of fame as well as the north shore area.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (May 15, 2016)

Vancouver BC Canada is a great city for walking around. Several timeshares in the city core.


----------



## VegasBella (May 15, 2016)

New Orleans is pretty walkable and has public transit for parts that aren't walkable. 

The other cities I'm thinking about probably cost more than your group wants to spend since you said there are budget constraints. But NOLA can easily be done on a budget.


----------



## lynne (May 16, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> New Orleans is pretty walkable and has public transit for parts that aren't walkable.
> 
> The other cities I'm thinking about probably cost more than your group wants to spend since you said there are budget constraints. But NOLA can easily be done on a budget.



Agree, New Orleans would be a great choice.  The WWII museum is not to be missed.  There are also businesses that allow you to see their craft in process (i.e., glass blowing).  Many great restaurants, music, shops.....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 16, 2016)

Puerto Vallarta (but not Nuevo Vallarta or Riviera Nayarit).  Also has the advantage of being far safer than any of the venues you mentioned - though there will likely be some who refuse to believe.


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2016)

Fort Worth Texas Stockyards.

http://www.fortworthstockyards.org/attractions.aspx


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PStreet1 (May 16, 2016)

Having grown up in the Kansas City area, I think it's definitely an undiscovered gem.  The Plaza is a perfect spot to stay and explore, and the W.W. I museum is spectacular, as is the Nelson Gallery of art, and the Arabia Steamboat Museum is almost a one of a kind--fall back on seeing the Truman home and library in Independence.  There's also Fort Osage and the Vaile Mansion and the old jail.  Lots of shopping on the plaza, lots of great places to eat.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 16, 2016)

Many cities are "walkable", but a smaller city might be the best.  Based on what you have said, I think you should consider Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## Iggyearl (May 16, 2016)

*Bingo.....*



BocaBoy said:


> Many cities are "walkable", but a smaller city might be the best.  Based on what you have said, I think you should consider Charleston, South Carolina.



Charleston is full of history, great shopping, totally walkable, and has a huge number of wonderful restaurants.  We stayed a week at the Courtyard Historic District, and the concierge was unbelievable.  Check out their ratings on Tripadvisor. There are also 2 timeshares downtown. (Festiva and Bluegreen).


----------



## elaine (May 16, 2016)

Old town Alexandria, VA fits the bill, plus it's a few metro (subway) stops away from DC, with lots of free museums. There are a couple of TS in Alex, hard to book for summer, but maybe you could snag a shoulder season? SWA now flies into DCA, but it is also easy to get from BWI via MARC (Maryland Regional train) to DC and then metro to Alex or via Amtrak direct to Alex or Washington Flyer or super shuttle from BWI-DCA then metro to Alex.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2016)

The OP is in Colorado, and based on this, I'm thinking that East Coast might not be in the budget due to cost of flights:  





> Yes, we discussed Boston and Chicago as well, but *some of us have budget constraints*, so we are looking for less expensive cities.


----------



## taterhed (May 16, 2016)

All right, here you go:

San Antonio.
 THE RIVER WALK

Great food, fiestas, music, inexpensive, walkable (water taxi), timeshares, funky/eclectic culture meld. Cheap airfare (thanks SWA etc..).

SA museum of art
Farmers market/Mercado Sat mornings
The Mission
The Alamo
Majestic Theater
Zoo

Did I mention Margaritas? Fajitas? 

Finish the night off by singing (badly) olde pub songs in Durty Nellies Irish Pub (less pub, more place to go listen to live piano and sing tunes while have a beverage)

good luck


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2016)

What about Santa Fe?

Several timeshare properties within easy walking distance of the Plaza.  If you're not using timeshares, lots of hotels.  Wonderful restaurants, museums, art.....all within easy walking distance.


----------



## csxjohn (May 16, 2016)

Eureka Springs Arkansas.  

Stay at the Grand Central Hotel and pick a week end when they have an event with a parade.

If you're looking for quaint and funky this is it and only an hour or so from Branson if that interests you.


----------



## Tahiya (May 16, 2016)

*Walkable Portland*

Portland Oregon has some good walkable neighborhoods, and good public transportation (for the W Coast).  Walkable neighborhoods include:  downtown, the Pearl District, NW Portland, inner NE Portland (Irvington historical district) near Broadway, Hawthorne district, Hollywood district--especially near the lightrail stop at 42nd.  Depending where you stay, it could be affordable.  In the next few years, a Worldmark timeshare should open in the downtown/Pearl area.

In downtown Portland, you'll find shops and restaurants, and the Willamette R. waterfront.  Powell's bookstore is walkable.  The lightrail radiates out in all directions from there, so you can go to the zoo or the airport.  Several microbreweries are there, as well as food cart pods.  (Excellent, affordable and often exotic food.)  Saturday market (craft fair every weekend), and a great farmer's market are all walkable.

In NW Portland, you have the shops on NW 23rd, Powell's bookstore, beautiful old homes from the late 1800's to early 1900's and hiking in Forest Park.

I could go on, but won't.  If you decide you're interested in Portland, PM me for more info.

If I were looking for a walkable town for a reunion and natural beauty was my top priority, I'd rank Vancouver, BC first and San Francisco, CA second.  You might be able to rent a large home in either locale, and if you're able to split the cost between several couples it could be affordable.   

A smaller town that's walkable and has lots of wineries is Walla Walla, WA.  Wine tasting is the main thing to do, so if you're not into that, it wouldn't be a great choice.


----------



## Janann (May 16, 2016)

We have enjoyed:  

Savannah, Georgia
Fort Worth, Texas
San Antonio Riverwalk, Texas

If I had a diverse group and had to choose from these three, I would choose San Antonio for:

History (Alamo, walking trails of the missions)
The main Riverwalk (plenty of busy and open air restaurants and bars)
King William District (historical architecture)
Pearl Brewery area (new and artsy area)
There is something for everyone.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 17, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Fort Worth Texas Stockyards.
> 
> http://www.fortworthstockyards.org/attractions.aspx
> 
> ...



Really? I did that in about an hour and most of that was standing around waiting for the cows to go by. There's nothing else there other than a handful of so-so restaurants and a load of shops selling the same tourist tat.

I thought Dallas was more worthwhile. The JFK museum was very good and the Dallas museum was ok although try and time it when there aren't hordes of schoolkids tearing around.

If I had a choice of US cities to visit then neither Fort Worth or Dallas would feature on my radar.


----------



## Janann (May 17, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> If I had a choice of US cities to visit then neither Fort Worth or Dallas would feature on my radar.







<----------

Sorry you didn't like Dallas or Fort Worth very much.

Signed,
A Dallas / Fort Worth resident

Seriously though, if you are coming from England I agreed that Dallas or Fort Worth are not enough of a destination.  For an overseas trip, it would be worth it to spend a little more and go someplace like New York City or San Francisco.  

The OP lives in the U.S., and recommendations are being made for the less obvious choices for walking cities.


----------



## b2bailey (May 17, 2016)

I didn't see mention of time of year, this would affect my choice.


----------



## PigsDad (May 17, 2016)

I think the River Walk of San Antonio is a great suggestion, and I would also second Portland, OR.

There is always Las Vegas for a wide variety of activities for a group.

Depending on the time of year, Old Town Scottsdale could be fun.  And since you mentioned zoos, you could head over to the fantastic Phoenix zoo which isn't that far.

Kurt


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2016)

*Santa Barbara*

Santa Barbara, California is a fantastic walking city.  Wonderful downtown shops, dining, and galleries along State Street.  Gorgeous paths along the beachfront, wonderful zoo, botanical gardens, etc.  

I also agree with the suggestions of Santa Fe, NM and Charleston, SC.  Those would be excellent choices and they are less expensive than Santa Barbara.

Steve


----------



## SciTchr (May 17, 2016)

Thank you so much to everyone. This is becoming a fun thread to read. :whoopie:I am recording each reply and am doing some research on some of the cities. 

We are planning on September of 2017.

Thanks and keep the ideas coming!


----------



## SciTchr (May 17, 2016)

Yes, we are looking for hidden gems. Places with quaint walkable areas. While I love some of the ideas, the hotels I checked out are in the $500 per night range, which is definitely out of our range. Since we want to walk out of our hotel/B&B into a shopping and restaurant district, some of the more popular towns (Charleston) are cost prohibitive. I have found Savannah, New Orleans and San Antonio to be possible. Also thinking of San Diego and Eureka Springs (although the airfare was really high for Fayetteville. I assume that is how you fly there. Have not looked real hard into that.) We spent some time in Bella Vista, Arkansas at get timeshare and loved it. Close to Eureka Springs.

This list keeps growing...fun to plan.

Thank you.



Janann said:


> <----------
> 
> Sorry you didn't like Dallas or Fort Worth very much.
> 
> ...


----------



## SciTchr (May 17, 2016)

*PV*

T_R_Oglodyte: We are true PV fans, too. We go every fall for 3-4 weeks and have been going for about 15 years. We stay on the South Side renting a week or two at Vista del Sol condos and then we spend the other weeks at Lindo Mar south of town and Ocho Cascadas whenever we are lucky enough to get a week there. We have been to the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta and the resort feel/AI up north is not our cup of tea. We do enjoy the Sheraton and have wanted to try Los Tules some time (love the big grassy area), but we love the South Side and Conchas Chinas vibe too much to return to the Hotel Zone. PV is very safe and a great vacation spot. We never tire of it. This year we went back for two weeks in February, too. There is something for every taste in PV.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Puerto Vallarta (but not Nuevo Vallarta or Riviera Nayarit).  Also has the advantage of being far safer than any of the venues you mentioned - though there will likely be some who refuse to believe.


----------



## taterhed (May 17, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Really? I did that in about an hour and most of that was standing around waiting for the cows to go by. There's nothing else there other than a handful of so-so restaurants and a load of shops selling the same tourist tat.
> 
> I thought Dallas was more worthwhile. The JFK museum was very good and the Dallas museum was ok although try and time it when there aren't hordes of schoolkids tearing around.
> 
> If I had a choice of US cities to visit then neither Fort Worth or Dallas would feature on my radar.





Janann said:


> <----------
> 
> Sorry you didn't like Dallas or Fort Worth very much.
> 
> ...


 

 Ha!  They're anglish (I kid, I kid).  They should  have gone to Deep Ellum.  It would have been more entertaining!  :rofl:


----------



## lynne (May 17, 2016)

SciTchr said:


> Yes, we are looking for hidden gems. Places with quaint walkable areas. While I love some of the ideas, the hotels I checked out are in the $500 per night range, which is definitely out of our range. Since we want to walk out of our hotel/B&B into a shopping and restaurant district, some of the more popular towns (Charleston) are cost prohibitive. I have found Savannah, New Orleans and San Antonio to be possible. Also thinking of San Diego and Eureka Springs (although the airfare was really high for Fayetteville. I assume that is how you fly there. Have not looked real hard into that.) We spent some time in Bella Vista, Arkansas at get timeshare and loved it. Close to Eureka Springs.
> 
> This list keeps growing...fun to plan.
> 
> Thank you.



Just a word of caution - San Diego is not really a walkable city.  It is spread out with small pockets containing a town-like atmosphere.  If you want to do anything outside of direct area you are staying (i.e., Old Town), you will need a car.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2016)

lynne said:


> Just a word of caution - San Diego is not really a walkable city.  It is spread out with small pockets containing a town-like atmosphere.  If you want to do anything outside of direct area you are staying (i.e., Old Town), you will need a car.



The trolley system is pretty good, but I agree a car is really necessary to really enjoy the area.


----------



## SciTchr (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I was thinking Gaslamp, but I really have not been there other than to pass through. I suppose we could rent a car, but we really loved Omaha Old Market area which has so much right outside your hotel.



lynne said:


> Just a word of caution - San Diego is not really a walkable city.  It is spread out with small pockets containing a town-like atmosphere.  If you want to do anything outside of direct area you are staying (i.e., Old Town), you will need a car.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 18, 2016)

Janann said:


> <----------
> 
> Sorry you didn't like Dallas or Fort Worth very much.
> 
> ...



I went to Dallas for business. It's not that I didn't like it I just don't think the Stockyards is somewhere worth visiting particularly if you're going to take a two hour flight just to get there.


----------



## klpca (May 18, 2016)

If you stay in the right downtown neighborhood in San Diego, a lot of it is walkable. Little Italy is the new hub (sorry to the Gaslamp folks ). From the airport, you can take the 992 bus (about $2) to the stop across from the train station. From there it's about three block walk to the heart of Little Italy. There are restaurants galore and a huge farmers market on Saturday morning. Just a block or two west is the County Administration building surrounded by a huge new park. Across the street is the embarcadero. A couple of blocks south of that is the ferry to Coronado. The Midway is also nearby. A bit further (but now you are taking quite a walk!) is Seaport Village - a collection of cute shops. Starting again in Little Italy, you can be at the mall (Horton Plaza) in less that 15 minutes walking in a south easterly direction. If you don't want to walk, the trolley may get you closer - I'm not sure because I have always walked. Uber would be another inexpensive choice. Once you are at Horton Plaza you are quite close to the Gaslamp as well as Petco Park.

The zoo would not fit into a tight budget, but Balboa Park would. There are great museums and gardens, as well as hiking trails. You would need a car to get to the park, but renting one for a day or two wouldn't be a big cost.
There are a lot of great options for you - San Diego may work out even without a car. The price of lodging may be your biggest constraint.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 18, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Ha!  They're anglish (I kid, I kid).  They should  have gone to Deep Ellum.  It would have been more entertaining!  :rofl:



I've just looked up Deep Ellum on Wikipedia. Why do I get the impression they're trying to put a positive spin on the place?


----------



## Janann (May 19, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I've just looked up Deep Ellum on Wikipedia. Why do I get the impression they're trying to put a positive spin on the place?



Just a brief hijack from the main topic of walkable cities...

http://deepellumtexas.com/

Deep Ellum is not for everyone, especially at night.  During the day it is fine, but probably not worth a trip for the usual timeshare crowd.  

Like Taterhed said, it can certainly be an entertaining place.

A couple of great restaurants in Deep Ellum are Pecan Lodge (generally considered one of the top five BBQ restaurants in Texas), and Twisted Root (as seen on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives).


----------



## taterhed (May 19, 2016)

Janann said:


> Just a brief hijack from the main topic of walkable cities...
> 
> http://deepellumtexas.com/
> 
> ...


Great swirly marks too.  Like much of Europe, it gets entertaining after dark. 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## jehb2 (May 19, 2016)

Another vote for Vancouver, BC.  Sorry, re-read the thread most closely regarding family reunion and budgets.  

Yes, San Antonio definitely fits the bill.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2016)

Dang this thread ... I had decided on San Antonio for my NEXT sibling get-together. Now all the good places will get booked up.


----------



## SciTchr (May 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input. My favorites for various reasons, including walkable areas near hotels, hotel prices and airfare are Savannah, New Orleans and San Antonio. Since there will be so many of us, we will book hotel rooms. Any advice on mid range hotels in great locations in these cities? So far, I have only looked in depth into San Antonio. Are the two Drury Inns in a good location? One better than the other? Other ideas for SA and the other cities?

Thanks much!



vacationhopeful said:


> Dang this thread ... I had decided on San Antonio for my NEXT sibling get-together. Now all the good places will get booked up.


----------



## lynne (May 20, 2016)

SciTchr said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. My favorites for various reasons, including walkable areas near hotels, hotel prices and airfare are Savannah, New Orleans and San Antonio. Since there will be so many of us, we will book hotel rooms. Any advice on mid range hotels in great locations in these cities? So far, I have only looked in depth into San Antonio. Are the two Drury Inns in a good location? One better than the other? Other ideas for SA and the other cities?
> 
> Thanks much!



There are many moderate hotels in New Orleans.  The Marriott Courtyard is reasonably priced, in a good location and is always consistent so you know what to expect.


----------



## PigsDad (May 20, 2016)

SciTchr said:


> Are the two Drury Inns in a good location? One better than the other?


Looking at the map I think both are in good locations for access to the river walk.



> Other ideas for SA and the other cities?



We have stayed at the Homewood Suites in the past, and loved the place.  You can find reasonable rates, and they are suites with a decent small kitchen so they accommodate families much better than standard hotel rooms.  The location is right on the river walk and couldn't be better, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## SciTchr (May 20, 2016)

I saw Homewood Suites on the map. Looks like it is kitty corner from Drury Plaza. I see that the river curves around. Is the north part (near Crockett Street) or the south (south of S. Market) part better or are they the same? Thank you.



PigsDad said:


> Looking at the map I think both are in good locations for access to the river walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PigsDad (May 20, 2016)

SciTchr said:


> I saw Homewood Suites on the map. Looks like it is kitty corner from Drury Plaza. I see that the river curves around. Is the north part (near Crockett Street) or the south (south of S. Market) part better or are they the same? Thank you.



The south part is a bit more quiet, but prettier, IMO.  It is close to the amphitheater which is nice, but the bulk of the restaurants are on the north and east.  But really any place you stay on the river walk is an easy walk to everything there.

Not sure if you know, but the river walk is a level below street level, so when you are walking by the river, you don't see the traffic, you aren't crossing streets -- it is sort of a quiet world by itself.  On thing we liked about the Homewood suites is that it had an exit directly to the river walk level.

Kurt


----------



## John Cummings (May 20, 2016)

lynne said:


> Just a word of caution - San Diego is not really a walkable city.  It is spread out with small pockets containing a town-like atmosphere.  If you want to do anything outside of direct area you are staying (i.e., Old Town), you will need a car.



San Diego is a very walkable city. We lived in San Diego for 20 years and now we visit all the time to play tourist. You can stay in a timeshare in the Gaslamp area which is great for restaurants etc. You can walk all over downtown to Sea Port Village, Horton Plaza, the waterfront, etc. San Diego is the safest large city in the US with great weather.


----------



## John Cummings (May 20, 2016)

We love staying in downtown areas of cities that are walkable. Of course our favorite by far is New York City. Our second choice is San Diego. We also like Waikiki ( Honolulu ). We love to stay right in the middle of everything so we can just walk out the door and there we are.

We have stayed in Vancouver BC, Victoria BC, Toronto, Montreal, Calgary, Seattle, New York City, San Francisco, Santa Barbara, San Diego, Sacramento, Las Vegas, Phoenix, St. Louis, Kansas City, Spokane WA, San Jose CA, Waikiki, Mazatlan, Vera Cruz, Puerto Vallarta, Cancun. We stayed in the downtown area in all of these places. Most of these places are pretty walkable but there aren't timehares in many of them.

It really depends what you are looking for. We own at Gaslamp Plaza Suites in downtown San Diego which is an hour from where we live. We often use bonus time for 2-3 day getaways to play tourist in San Diego.


----------



## John Cummings (May 20, 2016)

I just want to add my recommendation for Homewood Suites. We have stayed in them in several places.


----------



## SciTchr (May 20, 2016)

Great info...thanks all!


----------



## SciTchr (May 20, 2016)

Such great info! I have done some research on San Antonio and like the looks of it. I got some sample prices for Homewood Suites, Drury Inn and Drury Plaza. 

Now I want to do the same for Savannah and New Orleans. To those who know these areas, what are your favorite hotels in the thick of things. We want to walk out and have entertainment, restaurants, etc. right there. Some of us have budget constraints, so the real expensive hotels won't do. 

In addition to hotel suggestions, I would love to know some key attractions. We can rent cars if needed to get around.

Time of year will most likely be September. How is the weather then?

Thanks for your help...this is fun...I will be compiling this and putting it all out for a family vote.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 21, 2016)

John Cummings said:


> I just want to add my recommendation for Homewood Suites. We have stayed in them in several places.



Me too. The Homewood Suites in Dallas is fantastic, stayed in a huge two bedroom suite with an equally impressive lounge and the largest TV I've ever seen in a hotel! The complimentary food was nothing to write home about the complimentary beer on tap during dinner definitely was!

Also stayed in the Homewood Suites in Austin however that place was a lot older and the units were smaller and tired.

If the Dallas one is anything to go by they're a brilliant alternative to a timeshare.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 22, 2016)

Portland, Maine is also a nice, compact city.  Historical and modern.  15 miles from LL Bean's headquarters and the fun shopping town of Freeport Maine.  Two hours from Boston by car.  Or you can connect by plane, bus or train.

When we lived there, we always took guests on the ferry rides in Casco Bay - they run like buses.  Decide which trip you want and buy a ticket.  Get off at an island and have lunch, a walk or a swim in the (cold) water.


----------



## SciTchr (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Falmouth. That sounds nice. Will look into it.


----------



## clifffaith (May 22, 2016)

I'll have to remember Homewood Suites for the next time we are doing non-timeshare travel.  Our go-to hotel is always Marriott Residence Inn.  Just spent a week in their Times Square location and look forward to staying at the Chicago location again.  Always strikes me as odd that they stuff you with breakfast in these places where you have your own kitchen, yet no free breakfast in a regular kitchen-less Marriott hotel.  And if I'm remembering correctly, the Denver and Atlanta locations we stayed in had so much in the way of food at their free cocktail hours (Chinese night, pasta night, barbecue night etc.) that you didn't need to head back out the door to find dinner if you preferred to spend the evening in.


----------

